# [Java] Frage zu UML



## DerAskTyp (9. Dezember 2016)

Was bedeutet das gelbmarkierte? (Das mit den dollar sign) . Ist das static oder so??


----------



## sheel (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi

ja, ziemlich sicher
(um ganz sicher zu sein müsste man wissen, aus welchem Programm etc. das Bild kommt; aber sollte schon passen).


----------

